# Trying register our arrival



## rikarch (Oct 16, 2021)

We arrived in Aix at the beginning of March from the USA and we are trying to register. Our Visas say C.SEJ which as I understand it means we need to 'Apply for a Residence Permit' rather than 'Validate my VLS-TS'. Unfortunately when I fill in the 3 fields on the Residence page (visa number, start date and expire date) and try to 'Create an account' I get an error message: "Some information you entered is incorrect. Please check your entry." even though all the information is correct. I have emailed the problem to the support email and have received a response. However the response: Bonjour,
Dear Sir, Madam, we thank you for your email and apologize for the inconvenience caused.
We understand that you encounter a blockage when creating your ANEF account
seems to be incomplete. When I responded that it was incomplete I again received the incomplete message.
Has anyone else had this experience? If so what is the solution?
Thank you in advance for any direction you can provide.


----------

